

Ask HN: Web developers from a startup looking to quickly work for 2000-5000$ - sudhanshu80

We are 5 developers from a startup, in a cash crunch situation looking to get work somewhere close to 5000$<p>These are the skills we have collectively:<p>Ruby on Rails
MySQL/Postgres/MongoDB/Redis
Jquery/Javascript/EmberJS
UI/UX Designer (1 in team)<p>Placed in Bangalore India, absolutely fine to work remotely. 
Fine to work in a crunched timeline, looking to raise money in 15 days, any one interested can write email at 83.samarth@gmail.com
======
richardv
Raising $2-5000 between 5 developers should be a matter of 2-3 days work for
the collection bunch...

Have you tried actually looking for work, raising then taking someone else's
money. It's not even a lot of money... No one will give you this amount of
money, because if you struggle to earn 2-5k between 5 of you, then you don't
have a single shredd of hope to see any return on money borrowed.

Go earn the money... look for jobs.

~~~
sudhanshu80
Corrected, I meant work for not raise as an investment/loan. Looking for
freelance work or product development.

